# Baguette



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo voi perché i francesi la portano sotto l'ascella?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

Sei un traditore e non meriti risposta


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

Immaginavo....per sopperire mi farò l'amante francese, le fornito una baguette personalizzata e dopo le chiederò perché se la mette lì, o quantomeno anche lì.


----------



## Lostris (12 Gennaio 2020)

Vuoi vedere che i francesi è da mó che ne sanno sul sesso ascellare? 

Altro che ultima tendenza.


----------



## perplesso (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Secondo voi perché i francesi la portano sotto l'ascella?


chissà perchè vedendo il titolo e l'autore pensavo a qualcosa di anale


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> chissà perchè vedendo il titolo e l'autore pensavo a qualcosa di anale


Non penso sempre e solo al sesso.
Tu invece si?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che i francesi è da mó che ne sanno sul sesso ascellare?
> 
> Altro che ultima tendenza.


Una mia conoscente, non si depila e le ha assai folte, al punto che se tiene le braccia giù, esce comunque il ciuffetto.
Uno dei miei figli quando l'ha vista mi ha detto: ma suo marito capirà dove deve metterlo?


----------



## stany (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente, non si depila e le ha assai folte, al punto che se tiene le braccia giù, esce comunque il ciuffetto.
> Uno dei miei figli quando l'ha vista mi ha detto: ma suo marito capirà dove deve metterlo?


Buon sangue non mente


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non penso sempre e solo al sesso.


Spiacemi.


----------

